# Excessive pooping... ?



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

Pepper has always pooped once or twice a day and has all the sudden started pooping 4+ times a day. Both the frequency and the amount of poop have increased drastically, pretty much over night. He has also had a couple of accidents, which is very abnormal for him.

I am going to definitely going to call the vet, but I am wondering if anyone has any ideas about what could be going on and what, if anything, I should do about it.

A little history:
Pepper started having bad diarrhea a couple days after we adopted him. We did all sorts of testing but were never able to find a cause. After feeding him a homemade bland diet for a month, we put him on Hill's Rx i/d food. He ate that for several months and the diarrhea got better.

A month ago, we switched him from the Rx i/d to a locally made lamb and rice hypoallergenic dog food. He has been doing fine on it.

Other than the frequency, amount and accidents, Pepper's poop is normal. It's firm with no visible blood, mucus, or undigested food. He's eating the same amount of food and doesn't seem to be in any pain or feeling unwell.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Sid, 
I don't have an answer for you but i'm hoping that with a *bump* someone will get a chance to read this and have answers for you. Good luck!


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

My best guess would be that the new food isn't really right for him. Mosby would poop a lot more when on a grain formula and goes much less on grain-free.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I would have to say...perhaps it is okay for him? But, maybe he just poops more with this food (passing more quickly through the body). If the poops look okay, and it's just the frequency and amount...that's probably due to the change in food (even if it was a month ago). It takes time for the body to adjust. Perhaps the accidents are due to the fact that he's going more frequently...and you aren't really cued into his new schedule? 

That would be my guess...


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

It's quite possible that this food isn't right for him, but I'm not sure its grain related.

He did great on Hill's i/d, which really isn't a very good food (corn and rice are the first two ingredients and the only meat in it is chicken by-product meal and pork fat), and now that I've got him on something decent (first ingredient lamb meal, contains no wheat, corn, or gluten) and he's having problems... GREAT. 




mosbysmom said:


> My best guess would be that the new food isn't really right for him. Mosby would poop a lot more when on a grain formula and goes much less on grain-free.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmmm...that is a tough one! I guess that's why they say that no one food is right for all dogs. I hope you find something that works!


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

An increase in the amount of poop means that there is a decrease in the amount of nutrients absorbed by the dog. 

I don't understand why his ability to digest/absorb would suddenly decrease. That's what I'm worried about. 

Well, I guess its time to start hunting for a new food.



Mac'N'Roe said:


> I would have to say...perhaps it is okay for him? But, maybe he just poops more with this food (passing more quickly through the body). If the poops look okay, and it's just the frequency and amount...that's probably due to the change in food (even if it was a month ago). It takes time for the body to adjust. Perhaps the accidents are due to the fact that he's going more frequently...and you aren't really cued into his new schedule?
> 
> That would be my guess...


Thanks! Me too. I'm not saying I wouldn't use a grain free food... but I think if he had problems with grain, he would not have done so well on the Hill's food (which drives me nuts as its such a crappy food!!!).





mosbysmom said:


> Hmmm...that is a tough one! I guess that's why they say that no one food is right for all dogs. I hope you find something that works!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Why don't you go back to feeding I/D? I know you said you don't like it, but if it helps him why not feed it.


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

The i/d helps him not have diarrhea. He's not having diarrhea right now, so I don't think that he needs the i/d. He is pooping a lot, but its normal poop and he is maintaining his weight. 

If I can't find a food that works for him or he gets worse, I will definitely talk to the vet about putting him back on the i/d.



Patt said:


> Why don't you go back to feeding I/D? I know you said you don't like it, but if it helps him why not feed it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, it's only been a month on the new food. So his body may not be used to it yet. I'd give it a little longer....I think 3 months os a good timeline for trying out a new food.


----------



## JackandJordi (Oct 22, 2008)

As much as I am a fan of the high quality foods, the other stuff might be better for your dog individually- *especially* if his body is adjusted to it and he is doing well on it.
(Some dogs just never do well on the raw/natural diets- definitely if he was adopted when he was not a pup he just may not adjust well).

But I would see what the vet says- they may have a food to recommend, or say that you shouldn't worry.


----------

